# Chevy Cruze Diesel 100K+ Mile Owners



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello,
Has anyone put 100K+ miles on their Cruze yet? If so can you post how many miles and repairs/work you have completed on the car. I purchased a CTD for a pure 200 Mile freeway round trip commuter and currently have 19K miles with no issues. I am hoping to get 250K+ Miles like I have on my Duramax. Thank You.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone who has reported in with a picture of their odometer over 100,000 miles has a high mileage badge. As far as I know we only have one CTD owner over 100,000 miles and he's approaching 150,000. We have one ECO MT owner with over 300,000 miles.

The one recurring issue we've had reported with the CTD have been very early in ownership, as in the first couple of thousand miles. It appears you're past that point. This issue was with CTD's that sat on the lot too long and got started to move around on the lot but never let the engine warm up to properly clean the exhaust emissions system.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

one guy did front hubs

another egr valve


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Just an amazingly reliable car. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 118 K miles on mine. Here is a writeup I did a while back. Welcome to the forum! Oh, since the writeup at 100K, no issues. I think it's going to be good for lots of miles. 

100K Miles in a 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

have 74000 on mine. Had to replace EGR valve at 52000 but other than that great car.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

I cant wait to see how far these little cars go! I know some people with almost half a million miles on their vw tdis. Only have 20k miles on mine hopefully many many more to go....i did have a check engine light and had to replace the intake manifold at 6k miles under warranty, car sat at the dealer for 7 weeks because gm hadnt released the part yet. A spare tire would be nice as well. Ive had 2 flats already. But other than that its the best car ive ever had


----------

